# Excel Hilfe bei Arbeiten mit 2 Dateien



## To_by_b (26. Januar 2018)

Moin Zusammen,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. FOlgendes Problem hab ich wo ich Hilfe benötige.

Ich arbeite mit einer Excel Datei wo mehrere dran arbeiten müssen. Dort stehen anstehende Arbeiten. Aufgeführt sind dort fertige Arbeiten und die Arbeiten die in bestimme Bereiche eingeteilt sind. Wenn die Arbeit erledigt ist wird sie von Bereich, sage ich mal X, in fertige Arbeiten eingetragen und aus der Bereichsliste gelöscht. Irgendwann werden die Arbeiten dann auch aus der Liste Fertig gelöscht. Das heißt in der Fertig Liste  werden immer wieder Zeile eingefügt und gelöscht. 
Mein Problem ist das es eine 2. Excel Datei gibt wo nur die Bereiche und die Arbeiten angezeigt werden. Beispiel Bereich X Arbeit Y. Diese zweite Datei enthält nicht alles was in Datei 1 ist und darf es auch nicht. Dort sollen nur der Bereich und die angesetzte Arbeit stehen. Bislang habe ich immer die Daten per Hand aus Datei 1 in Datei 2 übertragen, weil wenn in Datei 1 Zeilen gelöscht oder eingefügt wurden, in Datei 2 die Verknüfungen ebenfalls verschoben werden und dann die flaschen Zeilen angezeigt haben.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem und habt sogar ne Lösung für mich.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Januar 2018)

Das geht mit Excel nur mit Hängen und Würgen.
Man muß da schon kräftig mit präzisen VBA-Abfragen (worksheet.cells ...) arbeiten:
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/vba/excel-vba/articles/worksheet-cells-property-excel.

Kann jemand Access?


----------



## To_by_b (26. Januar 2018)

Nein leider kann keiner Access. Mit VBA hab ich noch nie gearbeitet. Gibt es da keinen anderen weg?


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Januar 2018)

To_by_b schrieb:


> Mit VBA hab ich noch nie gearbeitet. Gibt es da keinen anderen weg?


Ohne VBA geht es sicher schief aufgrund der 
wechselnden Feldinhalte.
Man kann sich mal hier einlesen:
Excel 2016 programmieren: Ablaufe automatisieren, Office- Add-ins und Anwendungen entwickeln: Amazon.de: Michael Kofler, Ralf Nebelo: Bucher.

Der Kofler ist gut geschrieben und nachvollziehbar, allerdings etwas teuer.
Vielleicht kann man ihn sich leihen.

Die Löschung der Aufträge kann man sich sparen bei Auswertung einer Zelle mit Anzeige des Berabeitungszustandes.
Dann muß man allerdings von Zeit zu Zeit die Tabellen wechseln, sonst läuft Excel irgendwann in den  Zeilenüberlauf.


----------



## Gimmick (26. Januar 2018)

Bin kein Excel Experte, aber mal ein Schuss ins Blaue:

Man kann mehrere Worksheets gruppieren, dadurch werden Änderungen direkt in allen Worksheets durchgeführt. 
Könnte man dann nicht Bereiche in Sheet 2 sperren, die Sheets gruppieren, dann nurnoch Sheet1 editieren und die Sheets als Einzeldateien abspeichern? ^^


----------



## To_by_b (28. Januar 2018)

@Gimmick ist auch ne Möglichkeit. Ich wollte aber eine Möglichkeit wo ich in 1 Datei arbeite und der Rest automatisch passiert.

Aber anscheinend gibt es keine Laienlösung. Schade. Trotzdem danke für eure Mühe!


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Januar 2018)

To_by_b schrieb:


> Bislang habe ich immer die Daten per Hand aus  Datei 1 in Datei 2 übertragen, weil wenn in Datei 1 Zeilen gelöscht oder  eingefügt wurden, in Datei 2 die Verknüfungen ebenfalls verschoben  werden und dann die flaschen Zeilen angezeigt haben.
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem und habt sogar ne Lösung für mich.


Ehrlich gesagt fällt es mir gerade schwer, aber wenn ich dich richtig  verstehe, wird die Datei 2 ungewollt mit Datei 1 synchronisiert? 

Wie  sind die beiden Dateien denn miteinander verbunden? Offenbar kopierst  du ja nicht einfach nur Text herüber, sonst wäre so etwas nicht möglich.


To_by_b schrieb:


> Ich wollte aber eine Möglichkeit wo ich in 1 Datei arbeite und der Rest automatisch passiert.


Du kannst mal recherchieren ob Excel sowas irgendwie kann ...  die eine Datei als Datenquelle der anderen angeben oder so. MS Excel kann ganz viele interessante Dinge aber niemand versteht sie und jeder ist von dem Funktionschaos nur entnervt 

Ich würde ebenfalls in VBA ein Skript schreiben das tut was du willst, das ist vermutlich einfacher.

Als Tipp:
Excel hat die wundervolle Funktion, Arbeitsschritte als Makro aufzuzeichnen. Dabei generiert es aus deinen Arbeitsschritten einfach den passenden VBA-Code und legt diesen im Editor ab. 
Das ist immer hilfreich wenn man anfangen will einen vormals manuellen Prozess zu automatisieren und zu verändern.


----------



## Gimmick (28. Januar 2018)

To_by_b schrieb:


> @Gimmick ist auch ne Möglichkeit. Ich wollte aber eine Möglichkeit wo ich in 1 Datei arbeite und der Rest automatisch passiert.
> 
> Aber anscheinend gibt es keine Laienlösung. Schade. Trotzdem danke für eure Mühe!



Du würdest in einer Datei mit zwei Worksheets arbeiten, hättest aber zusätzlich zwei Dateien als output.
Das nötige VBA Script gibts im Internet zu finden.


----------



## DataDino (29. Januar 2018)

Deine Anforderung klingt ein wenig nach Kanban-Board. Das ist Projekt-Management nach dem Kanban-Prinzip, bei denen Tasks durch unterschiedliche Steps geführt werden. Ich würde statt Excel oder Access lieber ein solches Kanban-Board verwenden. Diese sind mehrbenutzerfähig, verfügen über ein Rechtesystem, sind schnell eingerichtet und bieten eigentlich all das, was du brauchst.

Allerdings sind diese fast immer webbasiert. Aber auch dafür gibt es eine Lösung. Du kannst zum Beispiel PHP basierte Kanban's mit PHP-Desktop auch stationär ohne Server nutzen. Kanboard untestützt dazu SQLite. Mit etwas Knowhow kannst du den Speicherort der Datenbank auch auf ein Netzlaufwerk umlenken. Dadurch können mehrere Clients an einer Datenbank arbeiten oder wenn sowieso ein Rechner mit Netzlaufwerk verfügbar ist, lässt sich da schnell entweder eine Postgres oder MySQL/MariaDB Datenbank installieren.

Mit Kanboard habe ich super Erfahrungen gemacht. Kann ich nur empfehlen: Kanban Project Management Software - Kanboard
PHP Desktop gibt es hier: Download Chrome * cztomczak/phpdesktop Wiki * GitHub

So sieht das ganze als Desktop-Anwendung aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

